# Limits on freshwater fish



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello, I was looking today for an area to fish for Crappie, Bream And Cat.
I rode out to the ramp at quintette lake to check it out. Raining like crazy so didn't carry the boat. Looks like a real good place. Is there a size limit on crappie? What is the limit on crappie, Bream, Catfish? Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/general/

http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/special/
Brent


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i didn't read any regulations on catfish


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

NW specific has some mention of kitty limits fishing....
http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/regulations/northwest/

Brent


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

As mentioned, there are lakes with their own limits, otherwise it falls under state limits... Most of the lakes have a decent bluegill/bream population, but only a few have crappie. One of the best lakes I have heard of for crappie is Lake Stone in northern Escambia cty by Century/Flomaton.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Does that 6 catfish apply to the Escambia river around Quintette lake? I'm from Alabama and fished in the Alabama river my entire life. We had no limit on cats. The Crappie has a 9 inch size limit.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nope just in certain lakes


----------

